# what is my socionics type



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

NTT My traits
Liked to be complimented
Prone to being envious of people
When I use stuff that is around me I use them to my advantage
good at connecting multiple sources to help my idea
Not confident around people 
I do not mind changing some things but I disliked how people say I should do this and this in society without good reason
Come across to people as scary but not assertive because 
action speak louder than words. I have noticed that a lot of esfjs fund me interest ing
I was saw as ﻿the person who would put a bomb on people but I do not know how to put one
When anger I blow up on people I become domineering and loud and I just stop listening to people.
When paranoid I become anzy and I become shaky


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

This thread belongs in the "What's my Socionics type?" Subforum.


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you, I am not that good at organization


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

My passion is very scattered because once I know what I wanted to knowing stop looking up that particular info


----------

